# [SOLVED] Trying to remove front grill cover to install dvd burner.



## dirty_harrry (Sep 25, 2011)

Getting to the end of my tether with this.

I've tried pushing it, pulling it, all to no avail.

If I press the two inside tabs top and bottom, it will move backward into the case a few mm, but that's it.

Don't want to force anything here.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Trying to remove front grill cover to install dvd burner.*

They're typically removed from the inside of the case and held in place by locking into place. If the front panel swings out or comes off it should be easy to see how they are held i place.

Does the manual explain the process? It looks like a Zalman Z7 from your pictures, manual can be downloaded from here:

::: Zalman, leading the world of Quiet Computing Solutions :::


----------



## dirty_harrry (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Trying to remove front grill cover to install dvd burner.*



JMPC said:


> They're typically removed from the inside of the case and held in place by locking into place. If the front panel swings out or comes off it should be easy to see how they are held i place.
> 
> Does the manual explain the process? It looks like a Zalman Z7 from your pictures, manual can be downloaded from here:
> 
> ::: Zalman, leading the world of Quiet Computing Solutions :::



Thanks for the information mate. It is the Z7. Thats where I got the pictures from. Didn't think to download the manual.

I had no idea the front panel came off, should be a piece of cake now.

I've saved the Manuel for future reference.

Thanks for your help.


----------

